# Cold Solder?



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Has anyone used this product or have experience using it? http://www.dutchguard.com/p-COLDSET.html 

I was wondering if it would be good to use for soldring jumper wires to the rails on plastic track without melting the track.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

Ive found it hard to melt the track with my small solder Iron from radio shack--$6.98


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

doctorslotcar said:


> Ive found it hard to melt the track with my small solder Iron from radio shack--$6.98


If it will melt solder, it will melt plastic...

BTW, I wonder how well that "cold solder" tool will work for soldering shunt wires on chassis and repairing armatures....
Scott


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

*Devcon silver filled epoxy*

Well well-
Just joined up. Didn't know Hobby Talk brought back the Slot Car Section. :thumbsup: Cool.

I read about this *silver filled epoxy product * in DesignFax magazine and forgot all about it. Sounds promising. This may be exactly what you guys want to try; "for bonding electrical components that could be damaged by hot solder."

http://www.devcon.com/devconfamilyproduct.cfm?familyid=325.0&catid=33

There are also some other metal filled epoxies listed. Look for the "Tru-Bond" name near the bottom;

http://www.devcon.com/devconcatsolution.cfm?catid=38

Scott V.


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

I bought on of these. It does work, but of course not as well as on tv. I'd reccomend buying a good soldering gun or iron. The gun I use is a weller that I bought used at a flea market 12 years ago. They make irons that you can vary the heat on, but they are kinda expansive. That's why I use a gun once you get the hang of it you can kinda vary the heat with the trigger and the wellers have a two position trigger for hot and hotter.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Craig Jorgensen (Nov 21, 2004)

*Don't waste your money!*

I bought one of those things, and it is very difficult to get to work properly. I too was hoping to solder track rails, but it just dosen't cut it. Get a good regular iron, like a 40 watt Unger that gets REAL hot. This allows you to get in, make the joint and get out before the track melts. Also use a liquid flux, and small diameter solder.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------

